# Got a Plant Question



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

where do you live? looks like a dormant perennial to me. time to cut them back if so. do you know what they are? looks like a canna to me. perennial in zones below me, unless covered well.


----------



## Superswid (Nov 16, 2011)

teepee105 said:


> where do you live? looks like a dormant perennial to me. time to cut them back if so. do you know what they are? looks like a canna to me. perennial in zones below me, unless covered well.


I live in Southern California, near Los Angeles. I don't know what these are called. I have been cutting them back. However, the stalks and remaining leaves keep drying out more. So I cut them back some more. However, at this rate, soon there will be just stalks a foot or so long remaining of the whole plant.


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

They are ready for a cold rest period .... cut them back completely to the ground, not just their tops. ...don't pull them free from the soil .... they need to be left alone until spring, then they will grow back again


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Buy a plant guide or talk to your local nursery so you know what they are. Indeed they are probably a perennial or even growing from a rhizome or bulb. They have done there thing and are resting. What did they look like during the year?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

cut back is good thing also ground might be dead how is the soil.. that your out there might want to get a bag of manure and a 5 gallon platic bucket...dump 1/2 the bag in and fill the water to the top reach in and stir it up liquifying it as much as it can then pour it around the base of the plants....might give it a boost to the spring growth was it a hot summer and does that area get banged with the sun all day..could be just weak soil...


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

This is not the growing season .... don't feed the soil until spring, when things are ready to grow, not rest.


----------

